
pfSense moves to Apache License - sashk
https://blog.pfsense.org/?p=2103
======
godzillabrennus
Pfsense will never be the same without cmb at the helm. He stuck around when
Scott basically stepped away and he led it into a partnership with netgate
that led to the new entity. I'm excited though! The project lives on!

~~~
gonzo
Thanks for your kind words. Chris will be missed, for sure.

